# Alternate Jerseys/Logo



## Tersk

*Design #1* 










*Design #2* 









Here is the site with other teams

Personally, I like option 2 better. Those black alternatives are awesome


----------



## Drewbs

The Bobcats jerseys right now are just butt ugly. The black ones are pretty good, I like the Clippers design too.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I love the Kings black ones. 

Are they going to change to these or what?


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I love the Kings black ones.
> 
> Are they going to change to these or what?


It's just someone creating random jerseys..I think 

Pretty sure, but some of those ones are awesome imo


----------

